

Mark Zuckerberg Buys the Four Houses Surrounding His Own House ‘Cuz He Can - c001
http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/10/11/mark-zuckerberg-buys-the-four-houses-surrounding-his-own-house-cuz-he-can/

======
throwaway420
Mark Zuckerberg's dedication to his own personal privacy is truly admirable.

------
ddfu
The article neglects to mention that he's requiring his neighbors to sign non-
disclosure agreements as a condition of leasing the houses back. Money talks.

See Guardian's coverage - "Mark Zuckerberg extends privacy settings to
neighbouring houses" \-
[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/oct/11/mark-
zucke...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/oct/11/mark-zuckerberg-
facebook-neighbouring-houses)

